# Free Lifetime Hosting on JaguarPC.com



## dvsDave (Apr 16, 2004)

ControlBooth.com has won free lifetime hosting! Thanks to the good folks over at ComputerCops.biz, ControlBooth.com now has free hosting for life at JaguarPC.com

_And there was much rejoicing!
Yay!
Yay!_ -Monty Python and the Holy Grail

More details will follow!


----------



## dj_illusions (Apr 19, 2004)

thats great.. i can still use the site when im grumpy and have permenant hearing damage lol

now.... whats the deal with the "internal server error 500" that is really annoying!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2004)

Not sure Jeremy - but it got me a two for one deal on a recent forum post!!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 19, 2004)

I know it's annoying, but I finnally found out what it is... the 500 error is when the SQL server is being hit too hard and there aren't enough resources to handle the traffic... it starts sending back incomplete or no data, and the browser or yourself has to resend the query. (hence the "two for one deal")

the server we are moving to will have enough resources to handle the site and the database for quite a while!


----------



## zac850 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was wondeirng about where the site stands in moving to the new server?


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 30, 2004)

waiting for the server upload limit to be increased so that we can do a sql dump in one move instead of breaking it up and possibly corrupting the db.


----------



## zac850 (Apr 30, 2004)

aaaahhhh, got it, sounds good....


----------



## dj_illusions (May 1, 2004)

In english?


----------



## zac850 (May 1, 2004)

there is a limit to how much you can upload to a server (the computer where the website is stored on) at a certin time. Dave is waiting for this limit to be raised. since this is a big site, it has a big database, and it is easier, and safer, to upload the entire database at once, and not do it in halves, as he would have to do otherwise. doing it in halves is more difficult and also can corrupt databases. 

i hope this helps (and if i'm wrong about something, someone please correct me..... the site I run is pure HTML and dosen't have any databases involved....)


----------

